# how to create DNS on freebsd using webmin



## jetfire (Aug 21, 2009)

can someone help here..
i nood,im using freebsd for my final project,the problem now is how to create DNS using webmin..


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't use webmin. It's not that hard to configure bind. You can use almost any howto you find on the internet (and there are a lot).
It doesn't matter if bind runs on Linux, Solaris or BSD. Bind=bind.


----------



## vivek (Aug 21, 2009)

Just update named.conf and create a zone file and you are done. Here is sample zone template that I follows.


```
$ORIGIN example.com.
$TTL 3h
@	IN	SOA	ns1.example.com.	hostmaster.example.com.(
			2009032401	; Serial yyyymmddnn
			3h		; Refresh After 3 hours
			1h		; Retry Retry after 1 hour
			1w		; Expire after 1 week
			1h)		; Minimum negative caching of 1 hour

; Name servers for example.com
@			3600	IN	NS	ns1.example.com.
@			3600	IN	NS	ns2.example.com.
@			3600	IN	NS	ns3.example.com.
; MX Records
@			3600	IN 	MX	10	mail.example.com.
; A Records
@ 			3600	IN 	A	202.54.1.2
ns1 			3600	IN 	A	203.54.1.2
ns2 			3600	IN 	A	205.54.1.2
ns3 			3600	IN 	A	207.54.1.2
; CNAME Records
www			3600	IN	CNAME	@
```


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree with SirDice and vivek. There really isn't a need for Webmin. Bind is easy enough to configure and run (at least it's much simpler than all the tweaks that I do to Apache or Postfix).

Again, the Handbook is a great resource: Domain Name System.


----------



## jetfire (Aug 24, 2009)

thx SirDice,dennylin93 and vivek,i'm new on this so its hard for me..
nway i will refer to you if this ok..if got  something wrong..


----------

